# Miss it.. Snowboarding trip



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

Haha lovely picture.
Thanks brah!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool to see your area, looked like she had fun! :thumbsup: From a video standpoint I don't need to see a minute of you driving TO the ski hill... :cheeky4: Also it was pretty shakey, I know most POV cams are shakey so alternative mount locations are better (poles, stationary tripods, etc.)

Anyway, cool vid and STOKED for the upcoming season! :yahoo:


----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

She had a great time! Haha yeah I'm sorry about the long stretch.. It's more of a personal trip video than a snowboard movie really x) got a bit carried away in the editing xD Got kind of bummed out about the shaky-ness and I'm definitely looking in to buying a pole or something. 

It was a fun first try! :yahoo: 
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NorBoarder said:


> She had a great time! Haha yeah I'm sorry about the long stretch.. It's more of a personal trip video than a snowboard movie really x) got a bit carried away in the editing xD Got kind of bummed out about the shaky-ness and I'm definitely looking in to buying a pole or something.
> 
> It was a fun first try! :yahoo:
> Thanks for your feedback!


Hey man my videos are far worse, so don't take offence! Cheers!


----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

None taken!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I thought that video was fairly perfect for what it is. It is not like you were trying to show how "rad" you are. It looked like a fun trip with plenty of good times. That is what it is all about anyway. Good choice for a song too.
Were you just holding the pov camera? It did seem unusually shaky at times. I generally have mine on my helmet or on a stick. I don't recall my video ever being that choppy unless I crash.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, that's one of my on-the-road-for-kitesurfing songs of this summer, you awakened good memories 
Nice that you both know to handle a t-bar lift :thumbsup:


----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Actually I thought that video was fairly perfect for what it is. It is not like you were trying to show how "rad" you are. It looked like a fun trip with plenty of good times. That is what it is all about anyway. Good choice for a song too.
> Were you just holding the pov camera? It did seem unusually shaky at times. I generally have mine on my helmet or on a stick. I don't recall my video ever being that choppy unless I crash.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, means a lot! I was just holding it, so I'm looking into some gear. Glad you enjoyed it!



neni said:


> Haha, that's one of my on-the-road-for-kitesurfing songs of this summer, you awakened good memories
> Nice that you both know to handle a t-bar lift :thumbsup:


It's a cool song! Sounds like a lot of fun! We just walked up the hills, but maybe next season?


----------

